
Getting to the Heart of the Linux Kernel - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2661&blogid=14
======
prabodh
Original Post [http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/11/18/interview-with-
greg...](http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/11/18/interview-with-greg-kroah-
hartman-linux-kernel-devmaintainer/)

------
signa11
getting to the heart of the linux kernel "development process" to be more
precise...

